# 54 kg preacher curls = total loss of respect !



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Training away the other day doing arms, changed my routine at the moment so only curling 10 kg's to 12 kg's and getting a sweat on for a couple of weeks. ANYWAY lad there who l had a bit of time for previuosly says to me " can you curl that, 27 kg's each side " my response " nah mate wont even try it will kill me " he says...... "your twice the size of me tho"

ANY WHOO he start to "curl" and the man is swinging about like he's Tarzan and he's just spotted Jane going commando thro the tree's !

Then he looks round for approval ! GIVE ME A BREAK....

What is it with these people !

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

RANT OVER..........sorry.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Certainly get some [email protected] knocking about eh!

Suprises me what a lot of people say they can curl, a strict curl is a hard exercise to use a lot of weight on imo.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

i love the swinging tarzans in my gym jus watch them for a few minutes inbetween set just for pure entertainment hilarious


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Hard exercise and if done properly you don't need massive weight.

Should have asked him if he was purposely trying to get a week off work on the sick.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

these people are fcuking idiots


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

gemilky69 said:


> Training away the other day doing arms, changed my routine at the moment so only curling 10 kg's to 12 kg's and getting a sweat on for a couple of weeks. ANYWAY lad there who l had a bit of time for previuosly says to me " can you curl that, 27 kg's each side " my response " nah mate wont even try it will kill me " he says...... "your twice the size of me tho"
> 
> ANY WHOO he start to "curl" and the man is swinging about like he's Tarzan and he's just spotted Jane going commando thro the tree's !
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with a set of cheat curls now and again :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

would it help the argument if i said that i can curl 54kg without cheating?

i'll also say that at times it drops to about 40kg depending on how fooked my arms are

im a believer of curls being used as an exhaustion exercise after other back/bi exercises at the end of the day if your arms are bigger then fook it you big gay bear


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mrmasive said:


> Nothing wrong with a set of cheat curls now and again :thumbup1:


Fair point mate but dont look at me to seek some kind of hero worship..

:beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

davetherave said:


> would it help the argument if i said that i can curl 54kg without cheating?
> 
> i'll also say that at times it drops to about 40kg depending on how fooked my arms are
> 
> im a believer of curls being used as an exhaustion exercise after other back/bi exercises at the end of the day if your arms are bigger then fook it you big gay bear


Thats very strong mate and respect is due...

:beer:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I probably couldn't even cheat curl 54kg lol. My arms are pretty weak strength wise.


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

He probably wasn't :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Thats very strong mate and respect is due...
> 
> :beer:


cheers pal, still have gay 16 odd inch arms though :lol:


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

anyway, how the fcuk can you swing about doing preacher curls :confused1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

mrmasive said:


> anyway, how the fcuk can you swing about doing preacher curls :confused1:


i think you use your own bodyweight to get the bar to where you want it as opposed to arm strength

basically you flap about like a fish out of water or a half dead seal





 bit like that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mrmasive said:


> anyway, how the fcuk can you swing about doing preacher curls :confused1:


Are you kidding me ? You lean forward then throw yourself back as you raise the bar puttin zip effort on your bi's

:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

same with my mate at work gym, he swinging around like mad i told him you know your not doing anywork past initial explosive lift your jus following momentum , made him start slow and lower slowly, he could barely move his arms next day..


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

gemilky69 said:


> Are you kidding me ? You lean forward then throw yourself back as you raise the bar puttin zip effort on your bi's
> 
> :confused1: :confused1:


I wouldn't know dude, never done "cheat" preacher curls :whistling:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Cheating on preacher is easy, it's all about how you place your body weight. I don't sit down on preacher, I get my arms in position first then I have whole body straight with my feet as far away from the bench as possible. This way, you cannot use body weight to swing at all.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

davetherave said:


> would it help the argument if i said that i can curl 54kg without cheating?
> 
> i'll also say that at times it drops to about 40kg depending on how fooked my arms are
> 
> im a believer of curls being used as an exhaustion exercise after other back/bi exercises at the end of the day if your arms are bigger then fook it you big gay bear


54kg is pretty fcuking average if we're talking about bb curls! In terms of DB curls, 27kg in each hand is OK but nothing amazing IMO (I can't do it but wouldn't start a thread about it if I could).


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> 54kg is pretty fcuking average if we're talking about bb curls! In terms of DB curls, 27kg in each hand is OK but nothing amazing IMO (I can't do it but wouldn't start a thread about it if I could).


was i boasting about it? learn to read


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Bad form is bad form, regardless of cheats. I couldn't give a **** what people think of me on what i lift, i lift what i lift and make progress, all-be-it slower than i would like its still progress.. People make comments to me about weight i lift like i am some sort of hero, i hate it, i'm not big and don't class myself as strong, not in the grand scheme of things anyway, but whatever floats your boat, most of the time imho i think its just to break ice to make friends.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

smash tha **** in tha fukkin nose and his ego will go out the window, thats the problem with gym, and weights etc... alsways fukin ego involved with some people, like when the roider bois are training they barely sweat and put in fuk all effort chat alot and rarely if at all do legs


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

davetherave said:


> was i boasting about it? learn to read


Dave, 54kg on preachers is very good mate IMO.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

What i do usually works..

..I say to these turkeys "even if you had a 24" arm,your bicep is still no bigger than an apple.....so please tell me why you train it harder than your stick thin legs? "

Soon shuts them up


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Need-valid-info said:


> smash tha **** in tha fukkin nose and his ego will go out the window, thats the problem with gym, and weights etc... alsways fukin ego involved with some people, like when the roider bois are training they barely sweat and put in fuk all effort chat alot and rarely if at all do legs


Calm down mate pmsl!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

pea head said:


> What i do usually works..
> 
> ..I say to these turkeys "even if you had a 24" arm,your bicep is still no bigger than an apple.....so please tell me why you train it harder than your stick thin legs? "
> 
> Soon shuts them up


I like :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

davetherave said:


> was i boasting about it? learn to read


Was I saying you were? Learn to read (and to write using capital letters)  .


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

I train with a "tarzan"... ain't got the heart to say anything to him though, and it is kinda funny to watch lol


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

its like watching a ****in limbo contest with some people the amount of time they lean back doing curls


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Why would it bother anyone that somebody else is training like a cvnt:confused1:

What does make me laugh is there eyes moving everywhere just to see if somebody

is watching them, I actually do laugh:lol:


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

theres a kid just started at the gym and im getting to the point were im gonna have to start ducking if swings them weights any more lol keep thinking do i go over and offer him a couple of tips but him and his mates look like the type just to give a mouthfull of abuse back.and haveing to knock a bunch of youngens out is only gonna spoil my session lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

davetherave said:


> i think you use your own bodyweight to get the bar to where you want it as opposed to arm strength
> 
> basically you flap about like a fish out of water or a half dead seal
> 
> ...


I dont see the point in cheat curls other than stroking your ego!

Other than a little bit at the top which is easy as you almost vertical what is he working? He rocks his entire body the negative not moving his arm at all. Atleast try resist on the negative!!!

Maybe it's a great back exercise in some way or another? :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Why would it bother anyone that somebody else is training like a cvnt:confused1:
> 
> What does make me laugh is there eyes moving everywhere just to see if somebody
> 
> is watching them, I actually do laugh:lol:


The thing was he was boasting to me then looking at me as if he was the daddy when hed done them....

:thumbup1:


----------



## JokaJJayy (May 9, 2009)

So there I was in the middle of my workout when I see this guy curling a measly 10kg...

I walk over and ask him if he could "curl that, 27 kg's each side". He said no, which confused me as I said... but your double my size BRAH


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> The thing was he was boasting to me then looking at me as if he was the daddy when hed done them....
> 
> :thumbup1:


But you was looking, and now you have started a whole thread about him..

Mission Accomplished I would say:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jw007 said:


> But you was looking, and now you have started a whole thread about him..
> 
> Mission Accomplished I would say:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Just having a rant mate you know how it is...

:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JokaJJayy said:


> So there I was in the middle of my workout when I see this guy curling a measly 10kg...
> 
> I walk over and ask him if he could "curl that, 27 kg's each side". He said no, which confused me as I said... but your double my size *BRAH*


Please explain BRAH ???

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

JokaJJayy said:


> So there I was in the middle of my workout when I see this guy curling a measly 10kg...
> 
> I walk over and ask him if he could "curl that, 27 kg's each side". He said no, which confused me as I said... but your double my size BRAH





gemilky69 said:


> Please explain BRAH ???
> 
> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


He's the guy you started the thread about? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> He's the guy you started the thread about? :lol: :lol:


Oh rite....... ah well such is life....

:beer:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

JokaJJayy said:


> So there I was in the middle of my workout when I see this guy curling a measly 10kg...
> 
> I walk over and ask him if he could "curl that, 27 kg's each side". He said no, which confused me as I said... but your double my size BRAH


YOUR AVVY PIC JOKA......PULL YOUR FCUKING JEANS UP FFS.....THERE ROUND YOUR AR5E..... :ban: ....or get some that fit proper innit..... :lol:

bloody youth of today i tell ya.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> YOUR AVVY PIC JOKA......PULL YOUR FCUKING JEANS UP FFS.....THERE ROUND YOUR AR5E..... :ban: ....or get some that fit proper innit..... :lol:
> 
> bloody youth of today i tell ya.....


Dont diss him man he'll gangsta yo ass !!

He's a big mutha fu*ka !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JokaJJayy (May 9, 2009)

ohcrap, bullying, childhotline time


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

JokaJJayy said:


> ohcrap, bullying, childhotline time


i `ll give you that one joka.....funny... :thumbup1: ......but dont make a habit of it will ya.... :ban:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

ive had something like this a few times as i train at various locations.

I just simply say " its not what u lift its what you look like u can lift..!"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> i `ll give you that one joka.....funny... :thumbup1: ......but dont make a habit of it will ya.... :ban:


he clearly needs the thumb treatment !!

:thumbup1:


----------



## JokaJJayy (May 9, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> he clearly needs the thumb treatment !!
> 
> :thumbup1:


Thumbs up possibly?

been around a while but only just started posting... this is fun 

Ok c'mon guys, back to topic...

I don't usually see people cheat curling at my gym, apart from those younger then me!

Youths these days, eh guys? :innocent:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JokaJJayy said:


> Thumbs up possibly?
> 
> been around a while but only just started posting... this is fun
> 
> ...


Ah BUT you see this is what has bugged me.....

Always had time for this fella, nice polite decent bloke, not very big but turned up most nights. then you see him "perform" and TRY to show off and you think WTF !!!

It wasnt jst me noticed it either, another lad said some thing to me about it.

Just thought better of the bloke.

:thumb:

Oh and the thumb thing is from past threads.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

since when is it impressive to curl a lot of weight..

Moral of the story, put your ipod on full blast and get your workout done without the nuisance of speaking to d ick heads


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

pea head said:


> What i do usually works..
> 
> ..I say to these turkeys "even if you had a 24" arm,your bicep is still no bigger than an apple.....so please tell me why you train it harder than your stick thin legs? "
> 
> Soon shuts them up


Haha that made me laugh!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

54und3r5 said:


> Haha that made me laugh!


Yes mate...it normally makes most of the guys in the gym laugh when they hear me ripping them a new asshole. :innocent:

I used to just ignore it,but now for some reason(age or tren) i seem to just open up on the turkeys who come in the place full of nap 50 and acne parading like a peac0ck...thinking they are the dogs :cursing: .

Think i will stop at this point as im getting a tad warm just typing this :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

